# Painting My Gheenoe



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
Are you going to spray or hand paint?


----------



## Panfishangler1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thankyou!

Ive always hand painted, but wanna go with spray painting this time. So Spray Paint


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Surface preparation is going to be the hard part.
Filling the dings and scratches, sanding, priming,
sanding, priming and then finish coats.
The gent you need to be talking to is forum member str8outha9c.
He knows a heck of a lot more about it than me.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

awlgrip is great and can be brushed if your carefull and follow the directions to the T


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

One of the best is awlgrip, you will need to sand the hull with 120 grit paper , fix all your danmaged areas , then 3 to 4 coats of 545 primer ,a qt of base and a qt of converter and some reducer should be plenty , follow instructions for recoat times, wait a day, sand all the primer with 320 grit paper , wash the dust off the boat and your ready for topcoat , 1 qt of converter ,1 qt of paint and reducer again is all you should need , follow the instructions , there is enoughf paint to paint your boat twice if you mess up the first time , take your time between coats , and spray a test pannel to get your gun right before you start on the boat . this is a crash course on painting but would be glad to help in more detail if tinterested


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

You may want to look at Sterling polys from this site.

http://www.detcomarine.com/

One of my friends uses it on airplanes.

http://www.velocityaircraft.com/Gallery/gallery2.html

It is about the glossiest I have seen.

Frank


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I highly recommend Awlgrip.
Just be careful, it will run on you quickly if you don't pay attention.
One thing I always preach to people who are trying to paint something with a spray is to be free and easy though.
If you're tense and scared, it will run.

I spray Awlgrip using 15% reducer. (1:1 paint and converter; 1:1:15%)
I say wait 30 to 45 minutes in between coats, depending the temperature.

A quart kit should be MORE than enough.
Retails for around $129 a quart kit, but I'm told that's what we pay for the gallon at work.

Keep air pressure somewhere around 25-40psi.
Use a 1.3 or 1.4 tip, gravity feed HVLP spray gun.


----------



## etex (Jan 15, 2008)

> I highly recommend Awlgrip.
> Just be careful, it will run on you quickly if you don't pay attention.
> One thing I always preach to people who are trying to paint something with a spray is to be free and easy though.
> If you're tense and scared, it will run.
> ...


I 'm about to paint my cockpit with Awlgrip.I might be calling you for help...I had to do a sample today


----------

